# Sony Ericsson K850 Review by naveen_reloaded



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 12, 2008)

Ok guys here is my review..


*www.mobil.nu/ArticlePages/200706/15/20070615141723_MDK841/K850i_Front_angle_blue_s.jpg



Note : Photos shown are taken from other sites ... coz @ present i dont have a digi cam to take photo .. so please excuse me...




*img.gsmarena.com/vv/reviewsimg/se-k850/gsmarena_002.jpg




ok before i start anything here i want say one thing :
this whole k850 sits on very new platform ie A200and as a result the software is BUGGY .. but the upoming software and press release have confirmed that it will be solved in passing months..



Specifications : 

Screen : 2.2 inch TFT ( not the usual TFD screen which is present in k800)
Battery : 30% increased battery life than the present k800 phone
Dimension:102 x 48 x 17 mm (perfectly fits into palm)
Weight : 118g ( but feels lighter than the k800 .. weird!!)
Camera : 5 MEga pixel with flash, 3 LED ( point to note , useful in case of video recording in night) , Autofocus , automatic shutter open.. , with specially designed really cute circular BLUE light all around the lens when the cam is switched on



First impression :



*img.gsmarena.com/vv/reviewsimg/se-k850/gsmarena_001.jpg




firstly to say i have went through nearly all review in the net ... but when i first recieved the phone and opened it ... I was amazed...

really beautifully crafted phone.. thnks for italian designer( heard it somewhere but not sure)

switched it on and went thru the usual setup in all SE phone ...

DESIGN : 

As i said its really beautiful and perfectly fits into the hand...



*img.gsmarena.com/vv/reviewsimg/se-k850/gsmarena_028.jpg



It has this really glossy looking surface which takes this phone to next level of richness...but also remember its finger print magenet... meaning it can easily get u caught if u had commited a murder ... just kidding.. 
Take it into the darkness... the keypad lights brilliantly conquers ur eyes..
each alphabet is neatly crafted and really nicely visible .. not have to search thru a lens...

*Keypad:*

Ok this where the real stuff of review begins...

U see.. SE has really went thru the design to put upa design / a layout that is really really OUT of this world...the navigation or dpad now surrounds the 2 and 5 .... and also the three new soft keys introduced as a result of new platform ie A200 PLATFORM...

ok come to reality .. how good / bad it is ??

i have been using it now for say 4 hours...

here is my take..
the middle d pad is hard... but on the long run it will defenitely be worth .. (actually its not that hard than those found in nokia..)
and the three touch sensitive keys ...
well it took me a while to practice on which position should i press..
but take my advice : donr press .. just move ur finger "lightly" over them, it will detect it .. seiuosly .. if u know where to press it .. it actully becomes VERY easy to do many task.. gentle touch.. msg sent/navigation completed / things go on...

*MY verdict...*

GET USED TO IT ... U WILL LOVE IT ..



*FUNCTIONALITY / FIRMWARE:*

function wise .. all i can say is this new flatform A200 is very advanced..
it comes with JAVA engine 8 ( very latest with many hot features like motion sensor to ontrol the apps.. advanced api1s for next level java apps..)

Overall the phone lags slightly than the k800.. but its kinda mixed .. say in some places in lags while in others places its a bit faster..
but overall its slightly slower..but that will be solved soon thru the next update..


*DOWNSIDE:*
at present there are some bugs/software(its software not hardware problem..remember) as a result few presses are not recognised and few presses are taken as two.. but this is nothing ... coz it will be fixed in the upcoming updates...

*RENEWED MEDIA PLAYER :*



if u ever seen PSP u will realise soon all the navigation in the media playeer very similar in k850...
it really rocks..!!! no other word...
*img.gsmarena.com/vv/reviewsimg/se-k850/sshots/gsmarena_s040.jpg​ok how is the music quality: to tell the truth its very good and dont forget this has got MEGABASS option which is only found in W series.. and also remeber this is VERSION 3.0 of thier walkman platform...while differing from the original W series by missing out SenseMe feature.
Overall the player is superb... better than my friends Ipod!!
but as i have read all over the net.. this player is not yet the perfect one ...meaning upcoming updates will soon increase its quality much more..
*img.gsmarena.com/vv/reviewsimg/se-k850/sshots/gsmarena_s046.jpg

*dailymobile.files.wordpress.com/2007/10/sonyericsson_k850_pictures_12.JPG​*CAmera : *

Ok guys the photo is really nice for the outdoor..but i doubt for normal user there are so much of options .. like ISO setting.. which might interfere in the result of the final photo.. but AFAIK buyers og K850 are tech guys and dknow wht they are really dealing with..

function wise ITS LOADED with features... here are few

1.)Selection of MegaPixel of ur choice
2.)ISO setting
3.)Flash
4.)special illuminated lights on the side of 3-6-9-#  representing variuos shortcuts of the cam function
5.)BestPic - take a series of photo ie 9 photo within a flash of a second and select the best pic u like... (helpful if u want to take a brand new BMW 5 series passing by ... LOL)
6.)Variuos modes : daylight,cloudy,incadecent etc....

overall if u r best at camera setting ... and know wht everything is .. K850 is a PLAYGROUND.....

as for the quality.. nice ... but gives a glow (maybe i am noob to this 5MP)
but overall its nice .. but really have to wait for further firmware updates...



DOWNSIDE : currently there is being problem in photo taken at night.. it comes dark... even with flash on.. but again its justa software glitch....







*Games :*

it comes preloaded wtih "marble madness"
where u have to navigate the ball and put it in the hole... using NOT  UR KEY PAD BUT Your WHOLE PHONE !!!!!!


*img.gsmarena.com/vv/reviewsimg/se-k850/sshots/thumb/gsmarena_s135.jpg​

yes this game features the accelometer function of the phone ... 

and its really awesome ..even my grandma became a kid playing it!!

 SUPERB GALLERY 
END OF PART 1



ok here is my second part...

nearly more than 12 hours have gone .. and played with it nearly for 6 hours...


here is my continuation:

few features i discovered so far..

*RSS FEED IN MAIN SCREEN : *

this feature i just happened to discover has stunned me .. coz i havent read anything likethis in any of the review over the net...

ok i tried to update my RSS feed in message and completed it .. i forgot entirely about it and when i went to my main screen... i was amazed...

all those rss feed had lined up on the side anddisplayed a small icon of image or news realted to it to its right side....and kept on moving down...
it was really superb...

*ACCELOMETER WONDER :*

ok i was able to findsome themes ... which was ttally cool.. like it had a actress photo.. shate ur phone the pic changes... again shake .. the pic changes... really nice..and everywhere they were able to acquire the fuinction of the accelometer...
nice !!

all the media component was responding well to accelometer.. but sometimes it misses.. but ok for now ... coz it can be fixed in the upcoming updates..

*SMART SEARCH:*

ok i totally forgot to say this function...
in the main screen all u have to need to get a number is start typing thier name..

ok for example if u want to get a name say "suriya"

7(s)8(u)7(r)4(i)9(y)2(a)

but the thing before u finish tyoing those no.. a drop down list will appear with probable match....

say if a friend named sunny

the momnet u start with 7-8-
it will show two names in the list like 

sunny
suriya

so all u have to do is select..

this is not it..
ucan search by phone no also..
for example if a no starts with 944(BSNL)
all u have to do is type in 9-4-4 and all the no which starts with 944 appears in the drop down box..

i really liked this feature..
coz u dont have to search for a no thru all those hundreds( i have around 300+ contacts) of contact...

*ZOOMING*

viewing a picture is totally revamped in k850..
the zooming function of the phoien now goes smoothly inside the photo oppose to step like in prev models say k800... 

this is nice coz it pleasnat feel to it...

ok lets come to the normal stuff now...

*MESSAGING :*

well all i could say i this is where the A200 flatform kicks in ..
this time around u have the option to put all those memorable messages onto memory card...

and above all is the ability to sort out he messages by person who have sent u..this feature is really nice and was needed by many... coz manya times u need to browse thru 100`s or thousands of message to find that one cute message sent by someone close to your heart...and this sosrt our function greatly helps ....

typing the message is also good and for me it gave a feel of having some high qualtiy stuff for typing ..remeber those D pad surrounding the 2 nad 5 button..
You have to type theu them.. actually it feels like some u have grip over the message typing

but the downside is ...
it will take some time for not so geek person to get used to it..and there may be some mistypes...but i think this will fade away when one get used to it..


*SOFT KEYS AGAIN:*

again i have stress about this ....
they have become next to making the phone simple to use / makes feel like a touch screen phone when it is not..
P.S i did even few times tried to select he icons(in the menu) directly by pressing over it and then felt that i was an idiot...

even many who tried the phone here .. tried to touch the screeen not realising its not a touch screen



BEFORE SEEING THE BELOW PICTURES , VISIT amd64`s PHOTOS TAKEN WITH K850
BETTER THAN MINE.....

NOTE : 
1.)since i uploaded in flickr it automaticaaly changed the resolution to 1024x768, sorry ..cant help it..
but will try to posta full 5 mp pic...
2.)Still i cant able to make the best out of it ... coz few setting are very new to me.. so have to fiddle some more to find the optimum setting..
3.)these are say beta photos from me... real ones... nice ones .. iwill try to post soon....



full size pic... macro feature turned on >

*img205.imageshack.us/img205/6374/dsc01170rn1.th.jpg

*img205.imageshack.us/img205/6317/dsc01174jk0.th.jpg

Normal ones..
*img517.imageshack.us/img517/6687/dsc01171iq9.th.jpg

*img81.imageshack.us/img81/5060/dsc01165sz1.th.jpg

*img174.imageshack.us/img174/237/dsc01175kp8.th.jpg

please remember these are just still beta photos...

Courtesy : amd64_man2005
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbK2Z0VmkKY


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 12, 2008)

K800 has TFT screen too.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 12, 2008)

no it has TFD screen...

recently only i came to know...

refer here


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 12, 2008)

hmm..a few tips from an experienced user

1)for flash pics..choose iso 100 and then shoot..the flash power double...better than the n82 ehich reviewers claim..i have tried it....

2)for outside pics..use daylight profile and document..the pics come out sharper..

try to move about with the settings....if u get the hold of it..the k850 is a dream...

and be patient..the k850 is just a 3 month old phone with no support for xs++ and thus no modding..its still in a very unstable frmware version..remember the n95 when it came out was one of the buggiest phones around...

and then it got settled after they launched the revamped 8 gig version 1.5 years later..and n82 is a cosmetic change over of the n95..soo it wont have ne bugs obviously..much like the k810i in the 3.2 series...

when the drivers become moddable..it slowly and surely will come up and rule the rule the roost of the best 5 mp phones ever..my frnds k810 has gone a series of mods and its quality is quite comparable to the top notch cam phones (including 5 mp phones)  in the business...due feb 2008...

the sound is simply amazing....i find it at par with the latest walkman serie phones with of coz a betta set of headphones...

wel..enuf said than dun...

cheers mate..u will surely love it..

btw..a few bugs...

1)the manual equalizer resets everytime u switch off the media player or change albums...minor bug wch all a200 phones initially had and was solved..

2)multitasking with the media player on is quite slow...new updates on branded phones have already taken care of that...

3)for ne operation failed error try master reset...

4)dust inside the les cover..nowvacuum it out by putting ur vacuum cleaner in the speaker zone...


p.s.-ur firmware version??


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 12, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> 1)the manual equalizer resets everytime u switch off the media player or change albums...minor bug wch all a200 phones initially had and was solved..
> 
> 2)multitasking with the media player on is quite slow...new updates on branded phones have already taken care of that...
> 
> ...



thanks for the reply... mate..

my version when i bought was 029... but iud a FOTA and now its 037.. still now we dont have 038 which is latest.. have to wait it seems...

anyway as is said all this Bugs will be sorted out 
 new future update...
only if its hardware relateed problem only we have worry... these things are mainly realted to A200 platform..( which is new to the whole SONY ERICSSON itself)


and for ur 4 the tip... in my quoted message.. its still not yet confirmed .. and its better not to try.. some say that it will suck in other things or misplace some electronic things..

P.S : guys if there is a something wrong with the review .. please do let me know..
coz i didnt even spellcheck it ..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 12, 2008)

cant be 027 dude...has to be 029..hmm..well..m still with my 029..no updates on seus as yet...

ne speed improvements??..goin to the new firmware


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 12, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> cant be 027 dude...has to be 029..hmm..well..m still with my 029..no updates on seus as yet...
> 
> ne speed improvements??..goin to the new firmware




u won the bet...

sorry for the typo.. ya its 029...

confused slightly..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 12, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> u won the bet...
> 
> sorry for the typo.. ya its 029...
> 
> confused slightly..




bet??? 

and y confused???


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 12, 2008)

no i meant to say u were right..!!! LOL


----------



## blueshift (Jan 12, 2008)

Awesome review and phone.

PS: I have sent message to drgrudge for updating the sticky thread.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice review... I am waiting for the Camera performance review of a 20k phone


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 12, 2008)

blueshift said:


> Awesome review and phone.
> 
> PS: I have sent message to drgrudge for updating the sticky thread.




thnks mate...


and to chota...

this is well within ur 20k mark brother...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 12, 2008)

Reord a video from this phone & tell us what's the recording resolution+

And why r most of the images not loading?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 12, 2008)

dont know ... pics load perfectly in all my three browsers...

tom morning i will record a videoa and post it...
is it ok ??


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 12, 2008)

^^ yes plzz post some pics/video samples


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 12, 2008)

Post some pictures taken by the cam.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 12, 2008)

will do it tom morning guys ... 

def i will do it tom..

now kinda ... verytired. sorry guys..


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 12, 2008)

Phone looks cool.waiting for video and camera review.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 13, 2008)

will post it soon ... till then if u have any doubts .. just ask it here...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 13, 2008)

UPDATED.....

please check it out and comment..

....


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 13, 2008)

> SMART SEARCH


 
Hey this is also in my K750i, I have configured Joystick down to open the phonebook, & then I just search the name by typing the keypad. Like if I have to search for "curvicious"...I just pull joystick down, then start writing 

2(c)8(u)....& it goes to that name automatically. Also if U directly want to jump to SIM contacts, then press any number like 3 & press # key & it will open the 3rd entry saved in SIM Card[/COLOR]

But k850i's way looks better to me as u can do all this from the main screen.


> ZOOMING



Faster CPU*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif




> well all i could say i this is where the A200 flatform kicks in ..this time around u have the option to put all those memorable messages onto memory card...


 
Nice, although it won't matter much if u use MyPhoneExplorer. Try MyPhoneExplorer whether it works with K850i or not. U will love it.



> and above all is the ability to sort out he messages by person who have sent u..this feature is really nice and was needed by many... coz *manya times u need to browse thru 100`s or thousands of message to find that one cute message sent by someone close to your heart...and this sosrt our function greatly helps *


*

That's it, I m buying K850i today *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/71.gif






suggest a pic hosting site to uploaded such a big file .....

Click to expand...

 
Imageshack.us




			*farm3.static.flickr.com/2404/2189075346_fcf862e33a.jpg
		
Click to expand...

 
Send this to me, I have a spot empty in the Lucknow Museum  *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif

Have a look at tutorial threads on how to enhance pics taken by Mobile Cam/Digi cam

And plz post a video, i want to see the video recording resolution & bitrate/quality*


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 13, 2008)

GX thnks for the apt comments man....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif


but the smart search does this ONSCREEN.... hope i take a video of it...

ya i had been using my pgone explorer for soo long.. its nice.. but this inbuilt function of saving it to memory card will come in habndy at some DANGEREOUS TIMES*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/63.gif ( when u can save everything ur loved one sent u to the card and remove it when ur dads wants to use the phone for a day*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/18.gif....)

cooll huh...

and regarding the MY PRECIOUS BICYCLE... its gona be made 9th wonder of the world.. os it stays with me .. !!!!*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/realmad.gif


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 13, 2008)

> ( when u can save everything ur loved one sent u to the card and remove it when ur dads wants to use the phone for a day*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/18.gif....)


 
Hmm...Point, but at least I m not worried about this.

Another thing, since it's Walkman player 3.0, can u check whether WMP11 syncs with it or not? WMP can sync MP3 files directly to the memory card with all tags etc intact


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 13, 2008)

yes it does it ...

it shows my k850 as device being connected...but havent really went thru those sync function as i am very new to it..

i have been doing those copy paste function...

and another thing is now when u connect with usb .. it shows four option 

1.)phone mode 
2.)media transfer mode 
3.)mass storage
4.)Print


cooll...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 13, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> and another thing is now when u connect with usb .. it shows four option
> 
> 1.)phone mode
> 2.)media transfer mode
> ...


 
Try syncing just one file in mp3 & wma with media transfer mode turned on.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 13, 2008)

ok will do it...

can u say wht the advantae in it ??

isnt copy paste works easy and fast .. whts the point ???


----------



## invisiblex1 (Jan 13, 2008)

bakwaas hai camera quality that too 1024 me

music quality kaisa hai compared to W series models

does it have wifi?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 13, 2008)

yea rite..its just his 2nd day with the phone and u xpect him to take wonders??

at least he has posted sum..some 5 mp users dnt evn feel like posting...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 13, 2008)

invisiblex1 said:


> bakwaas hai camera quality that too 1024 me
> 
> music quality kaisa hai compared to W series models
> 
> does it have wifi?



cant understand.... sorry



amd64_man2005 said:


> yea rite..its just his 2nd day with the phone and u xpect him to take wonders??
> 
> at least he has posted sum..some 5 mp users dnt evn feel like posting...




thanks amd64_man2005....

even i have few works guys .. so sorry..

but will post some night pics.. of the same place which i took in the morning ...


----------



## yogi7272 (Jan 13, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> yea rite..its just his 2nd day with the phone and u xpect him to take wonders??
> 
> at least he has posted sum..some 5 mp users dnt evn feel like posting...



hmm .. dude seriously dont have time .. surely post some tommorrow ..


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 13, 2008)

sorry but it seems there is some glitch.. it appears all dark...

have to work with the setting...give some time...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 13, 2008)

well...have u taken out the plastic cover tht is present in the hind side of the phone???

and dont place ur fingers newer close to the flash or the led bulbs..u can see the light sensor there...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 13, 2008)

no i have taken the plastic cover ..

but i didnt keep any finger before the sensor...

but with 037 this is a problem...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 13, 2008)

*img232.imageshack.us/img232/8692/dsc006751296x972xx0.th.jpg

*img135.imageshack.us/img135/9414/dsc006791296x972kx6.th.jpg

*img144.imageshack.us/img144/5536/dsc006871296x972ln3.th.jpg



A few random pics....


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 13, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> can u say wht the advantae in it ??
> 
> isnt copy paste works easy and fast .. whts the point ???


 
Copy paste will not sync the tags & Album art, sync will.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 13, 2008)

^^^ ok i get it...

updated my 1st post...
please do see them..

thnks for the pictures *amd64_man2005*

the pics are awesome....

how do u do it ???


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 13, 2008)

These threads will help u

*Capturing & Enhancing Pics taken from Mobile phones *

*Photoshop : Mobile Phone cam Noise Removal *


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 13, 2008)

^^^hey dude....these are unedited pics rite from the cam....

well..i use document ev -0.7 fr all my pics..its simply gr8....

and btw...ur post(no offense)..is meant fr low end cam phones..the k850 has an inbuilt image satbilizer and it has no night mode.it changes to the scene accordingly...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 13, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> ^^^hey dude....these are unedited pics rite from the cam....
> 
> well..i use document ev -0.7 fr all my pics..its simply gr8....
> 
> and btw...ur post(no offense)..is meant fr low end cam phones..the k850 has an inbuilt image satbilizer and it has no night mode.it changes to the scene accordingly...


 
Then why do I see hot spots & noise in those pics? No matter whether is from 5 MP cam or 2 MP cam, it's a mobile phone can with small lens & low shutter speed....it is bound to give noise. My tutorial is aplicable to all digicams


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 13, 2008)

yes u have a point ...

simply mobile cam`s cant replace digi cams... 

but cheap solution is ... reduce the resolution... noise, spots will be reduced by atleast 40%


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 13, 2008)

nice review naveen dude.. take some good pics from the cam. the cycle and the others are not so good..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 13, 2008)

ooh cummon...are u trying to comapre a digicam with a mobilecam???

i m just explaining on the basis of a cam phone perspective....lets not go into tht...already been argued a lot...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 13, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> nice review naveen dude.. take some good pics from the cam. the cycle and the others are not so good..



giga just now a day with it.. and most of the time transfering songs/themes/apps/games/...etc etc... and going thru all the function ofthe phone..

didnt find time to take good ones.. just wanted to post here so took it in a hurry..
will post some good ones soon...
thnks u for the comments..




amd64_man2005 said:


> ooh cummon...are u trying to comapre a digicam with a mobilecam???
> 
> i m just explaining on the basis of a cam phone perspective....lets not go into tht...already been argued a lot...



ya keep the discussion around the phone guys ...

ok amd64.. can u post some more pics taken from ur mobile.. i will include them in the first post...
can i take ur photo ???


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 13, 2008)

^^^yea sure u can..here are sum more...

*flickr.com/photos/22704892@N04/


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 13, 2008)

man .. were all of these taken by 850?? awesome...


ok putting your link in first page right away..!!1


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 13, 2008)

yep..all k850 shots...

in india its quite tough to get sum nice pics going..but i love my k850...just fiddle with the settings and u will know shich setting is the best for certain conditions..


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 13, 2008)

thnks man... 

added ur flickr set to the first page...

if possible post a video... nice one...

thnks in advance


----------



## invisiblex1 (Jan 13, 2008)

waste hai K850i cam  wo screens se
K750i better aaye the


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 13, 2008)

^^^man..wats ur prob??...if u cant appreciate a product...then ceate a new thread and start spamming..


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 14, 2008)

wht did he say .. cant understand it..


----------



## Pathik (Jan 14, 2008)

^^ He says that the k850i is *ultra bullcrap (and doesnt deserve to be called a fone.)*.   the k750 (actually the n82 )was/is better.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 14, 2008)

ohh thnks for the translation....

who cares.... 

its way too better than k750i

My  past phones..for everybodies knowledge

-SE T610
-SE K700i
-SE K750i
-SE K800

and now 

-SE K850i


so i know which is a crap...

SE for all of my phones was superb ineach part...
so u really cant compare k750 with k850

irs like comparing t610 which k750...

*anybody disagree with me ????*


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 14, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> *anybody disagree with me ????*


 
Nope, I do agree, I have used Nokia 3315, SE K500i, K700i & now K750i & planning to keep K750i for the next 2 years too as it does all what I need, then will buy Nokia N82. Sony is for those who don't want to use there phone as a computer, like u or me. Nokia is for those who are away from computer...as they can use the phone as a computer.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 14, 2008)

GX.. but k850`s new netfront browser is loaded woth feature like ability to view flash...support for ajax.. java script.. etc and also with opera like pan and zoom feature..
anyway i use operamini .. coz its faster and light on resources...

i dont get u what u say by away from computer.. dont take me wrong..
but there are apps which are now able to read word, pdf , etc...


----------



## krazzy (Jan 14, 2008)

The pics are very hazy. Seem like they've come from a fairy tale.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 14, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> GX.. but k850`s new netfront browser is loaded woth feature like ability to view flash...support for ajax.. java script.. etc and also with opera like pan and zoom feature..


 
Didn't know about these capabilities of netfront, the one in K750i is 2 years old & plane sux compared to Opera Mini 4. See, Opera Mini is good, but lousy when it comes to encrypted sites etc, like Windows Live Mail, so for that either use Windows Live Mobile or native phone browser.

Tell me, can we disable loading images like in Opera mini with the native browser in K850i? & tell me whether Orkut & Yahoo Mail open or not  



> i dont get u what u say by away from computer.. dont take me wrong..
> but there are apps which are now able to read word, pdf , etc...


 
Don't know whether there is a pdf file viewer for JAVA based SE phones, is it?

Away from computer for me means

1) Checkin my Yahoo Mail via POP3 in Phone

2) Checking GMail via GMail app

3) IM Using MOrange or something similar

4) Checking orkut & scrapping there

5) Check Windows Live mail via a browser, Opera mini sux for this while Opera Native like in N82 rox for this.

6) Downloading attachments in phone like doc or PDF & to view them

7) Watching converted movies & video to mp4 at optimal settings at 320X240  resolution with proper fast forward or bookmarks

8 ) Syncing music with album art via WMP11, playback of WMA foramt too...as most of my songs are in WMA...(better then MP3)

Can K850i do all these? No...while N82 can do most of these


----------



## krazzy (Jan 14, 2008)

^^ The NetFront browser is similar to Opera Mobile. You can disable images and can open Orkut and Yahoo! Mail.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 14, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Didn't know about these capabilities of netfront, the one in K750i is 2 years old & plane sux compared to Opera Mini 4. See, Opera Mini is good, but lousy when it comes to encrypted sites etc, like Windows Live Mail, so for that either use Windows Live Mobile or native phone browser.
> 
> Tell me, can we disable loading images like in Opera mini with the native browser in K850i? & tell me whether Orkut & Yahoo Mail open or not



yes u can do it .. the option of the browser.. show image > off 
show animation > off
play sound > off





> Don't know whether there is a pdf file viewer for JAVA based SE phones, is it?



ya i will post it soon .. discovered very recently...

will post here soon

Away from computer for me means



> 1) Checkin my Yahoo Mail via POP3 in Phone



i think yes with native email client built into it.. but havent tried it now ..will try soon...



> 2) Checking GMail via GMail app


yes u have gmail app to do this specifically and also u have yahoo go 3 beta( really superb app) to view yahoomail, weather, flickr photo, local news, maps...etc.. list goes on..



> 3) IM Using MOrange or something similar


nowadays u have soo many jar app to do this .. just visit getjar and select ur phone ..



> 4) Checking orkut & scrapping there


 can be done easily with opera 4 mini... no problem at all ..all server issues solved now



> 5) Check Windows Live mail via a browser, Opera mini sux for this while Opera Native like in N82 rox for this.


havent tried this... sorry



> 6) Downloading attachments in phone like doc or PDF & to view them


 
yes point ur local browser to the address it will download saying .. the file is not supported by phone but will downbload and place it in "OTHERS" folder
then u can view with the java app... simple...



> 7) Watching converted movies & video to mp4 at optimal settings at 320X240  resolution with proper fast forward or bookmarks



PIECE OF CAKE.... !!!! k850 rules here ..... no problem at all.. out of all my SE phones k850 had better option over the video like dedicated FF, STOP , PLAY , keys.. with ZOOM !!!!! also... which is not present in other phones exept k800



> 8 ) Syncing music with album art via WMP11, playback of WMA foramt too...as most of my songs are in WMA...(better then MP3)



done and working fine!!!



> Can K850i do all these? No...while N82 can do most of these



OOPPPPSSS IT DOES ALL >... u have a smart phone here .... everybody...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 14, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> yes u can do it .. the option of the browser.. show image > off
> show animation > off
> play sound > off


 
Cool...



> ya i will post it soon .. discovered very recently...


 
even then, JAVA apps run in Sandbox enviroment so many restrictions.  But then again, I don't always need to view PDFs in Phone , just once in a while.


> i think yes with native email client built into it.. but havent tried it now ..will try soon...


 
It works, even in my K750i, I just mentioned what all I need.



> yes u have gmail app to do this specifically and also u have yahoo go 3 beta( really superb app) to view yahoomail, weather, flickr photo, local news, maps...etc.. list goes on..


 
Wait, Yahoo go works with K850i in India?*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif REALLY....It doesn't work with my K750i...gr8, all my problem for Yahoo servies are solved if Yahoo Go works with K850i, I just need messenger for which I right now use Morange.


> nowadays u have soo many jar app to do this .. just visit getjar and select ur phone ..


 
Already do this, MOrange is java based.


> can be done easily with opera 4 mini... no problem at all ..all server issues solved now


 
just wrote what I need in a phone.



> havent tried this... sorry


 
Do so, U will hate SE & Microsoft, why can't MS release a JAVA based Windows Live Mail app like GMail App.


> yes point ur local browser to the address it will download saying .. the file is not supported by phone but will downbload and place it in "OTHERS" folder
> then u can view with the java app... simple...


 
Need to check this, I check my yahoo mails in my K750i via the inbuilt POP3 client, but do show me this PDF Viewer.



> PIECE OF CAKE.... !!!! k850 rules here ..... no problem at all.. out of all my SE phones k850 had better option over the video like dedicated FF, STOP , PLAY , keys.. with ZOOM !!!!! also... which is not present in other phones exept k800


 
Cool...haven't checked K850i yet in my own hands so wasn't able to check these features, I was comparing it to real player for N82.



> done and working fine!!!


 
WMA plays?

What about multitasking? Can you run (example) Morange & Opera mini both together at one time?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 14, 2008)

krazyfrog. said:


> The pics are very hazy. Seem like they've come from a fairy tale.





hazy??? sorry the k850i cant take sharper pics...mayb the nokias can...lol...and yea......y dont u chk out sum of the pics in the cam section...there are many k850 sample and some nokia samples..enlarge and compare... 

@gx-dude..k850 can also play rm files...but from the file manager..u cant play them frm the meadia player...a new plugin is scheduled to arrive in the next firmware when the k850 will start supposrting more formats..

cheers..


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 14, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Cool...
> 
> 
> 
> even then, JAVA apps run in Sandbox enviroment so many restrictions.  But then again, I don't always need to view PDFs in Phone , just once in a while.



i donthink .. there will be official inbuilt app to view them.. if so i will be delighted...anyway does the job well , on  mobile basis...







> Wait, Yahoo go works with K850i in India?*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif REALLY....It doesn't work with my K750i...gr8, all my problem for Yahoo servies are solved if Yahoo Go works with K850i, I just need messenger for which I right now use Morange.



u need atleast java7 / java 8 to run it... (even had problem in my k800 but solved it by firmware update...










> Do so, U will hate SE & Microsoft, why can't MS release a JAVA based Windows Live Mail app like GMail App.



will try it... after creating an account




> Cool...haven't checked K850i yet in my own hands so wasn't able to check these features, I was comparing it to real player for N82.


k850 can read rm files tooo and i think its way too better... remmebr video files which comes inbuilt with nokia are VERY BIG files( mean to say converted with atmost setting not caring about file size... so they will show better picture clarity.. so dont fall for it...






> WMA plays?


 need to check it .. give me some time..



> What about multitasking? Can you run (example) Morange & Opera mini both together at one time?




so far soo good.. but still kinda buggy at times... BUT NEVER HAD A CRASH OR REBOOT TILL NOW and battery is still 93% .... recharged for only one time .. ie first day... (refer the time with my first post...)


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 14, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:
			
		

> @gx-dude..k850 can also play rm files...but from the file manager..u cant play them frm the meadia player...a new plugin is scheduled to arrive in the next firmware when the k850 will start supposrting more formats..


 
Cool, but who cares. For me, I only play MP4 files in mobile phone for which I even convert the DivX files using RiverPast to mp4 format at the appropriate resolution, which I already know plays fine in SE phones, I was talking about real player features like jump to a particular time in the movie, or pause & minimize the player. Tell me whether it can multi task like I asked or not?



> i donthink .. there will be official inbuilt app to view them.. if so i will be delighted...anyway does the job well , on mobile basis...


 
Are that's good enough. Whose gonna read 3Ds Max bible in PDF in a phone anyway.



> u need atleast java7 / java 8 to run it... (even had problem in my k800 but solved it by firmware update...


 
In simple terms, Yahoo Go works in K850i, right? That's it...all my yahoo services related problems solved...looks like I m parting from N82 



> so far soo good.. but still kinda buggy at times... BUT NEVER HAD A CRASH OR REBOOT TILL NOW and battery is still 93% .... recharged for only one time .. ie first day... (refer the time with my first post...)


 
Means, I can run Opera mini as well as Morange (2 JAVA apps) at one time, right?

Hmm...I was wrong, if K850i can do all these then who needs Nokia N82 anyway....MyphoneExplorer is anyday better then Nokia PC Suite & for transferring files I can simply use  the date cable or bluetooth.

Naveen, plz check these

1) Whether WMA format plays or not? Not a big problem though as I can always convert the audio file to MP4 but doing that I will loose the album art etc.

2) Does the media player shows album art?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 14, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> In simple terms, Yahoo Go works in K850i, right? That's it...all my yahoo services related problems solved...looks like I m parting from N82


no all i said it needs advanced java platform or say JVM(java virtual machine)



> Means, I can run Opera mini as well as Morange (2 JAVA apps) at one time, right?


 
i know u cant run two apps in k750... coz i used it.. multitasking started with k800/790 itself... 

and A200 is supposed to be specifically designed for multitasking .. remeber its way too better than k800 ( thats wht they say .. but have to wait for another firmware update)




> Hmm...I was wrong, if K850i can do all these then who needs Nokia N82 anyway....MyphoneExplorer is anyday better then Nokia PC Suite & for transferring files I can simply use  the date cable or bluetooth.
> 
> Naveen, plz check these
> 
> ...



java platform is closing in on all smart phone functionality and supposed A300/500 platform coupled with java 9/10 will replace them... 
myphone explorer is good for everything .. but i prefer normal file transfer ode to transfer huge files 

Answer 1.) IT PLAYS WMA..... !!!!!!

2.) i think u dont get it... put the album art i the respective folder... itwill show u while it plays the file... 
for me its showing ... i didnt do anything...


remember... i forgot to mention about trackID ...... it JUST DETECTED MY TAMIL SONG WHICH I PLAYD FROM MY SYSTEM..... JUST CANT BELIEVE IT...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 14, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> no all i said it needs advanced java platform or say JVM(java virtual machine)


 
Can you check whether Yahoo Go works or not, just open the webpage & it will tell u whether it is supported or not



> i know u cant run two apps in k750... coz i used it.. multitasking started with k800/790 itself


 
Means it works...right 



> myphone explorer is good for everything .. but i prefer normal file transfer ode to transfer huge files


 
I rely on MyPhoneExplorer for Contact list editing, SMSing etc, & use normal Windows Explorer for copying files.



> Answer 1.) IT PLAYS WMA..... !!!!!!
> 
> 2.) i think u dont get it... put the album art i the respective folder... itwill show u while it plays the file...
> for me its showing ... i didnt do anything...


 
Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeee....I got my next phone now, now no need to convert songs to mp4, just sync via WMP & all done along with tags & album art.

N82 sux, K850i rox./...period. It does everything I want it to do & the inbuilt Netfront browser is close to Native opera, good enough for downloading small attachments. 

Naveen, do send me that PDF Viewer application.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 14, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Can you check whether Yahoo Go works or not, just open the webpage & it will tell u whether it is supported or not



i dont get u ???





> Means it works...right


 works on k800 ( with latest firmware ) and k850...





> I rely on MyPhoneExplorer for Contact list editing, SMSing etc, & use normal Windows Explorer for copying files.



ya... has vista version have come ???





> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeee....I got my next phone now, now no need to convert songs to mp4, just sync via WMP & all done along with tags & album art.



i never used to have mp4... mp3 works fine for me..andalso wma...



> N82 sux, K850i rox./...period. It does everything I want it to do & the inbuilt Netfront browser is close to Native opera, good enough for downloading small attachments.
> 
> Naveen, do send me that PDF Viewer application.



please check the pm...

SE ROCKS... no denial...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 14, 2008)

Back from Power Cut...naveen do these for me, I hope you have GPRS enabled in your SIM. These are the things which i use the most in my phone among others.

1) I checked the website of Yahoo Go, it said support for K850i is coming soon, but good thing that at least it is coming to K850i. Just go to *in.get.go.yahoo.com to check whether K850i can use Yahoo Go right now or not.

2) Connect your phone to the computer via the data cable & select either Mass Storage or Music Transfer mode depending on whichever works, then start WMP & wait for it to detect your phone or the memory card of Phone. 

Once this is done, Go to Tools -> Options -> Device tab & select your memory card there. Then select "Convert media" & select 128 KBps bitrate with WMA. Then go to Sync tab of WMP & sync just one file which has an album art associated with it.

Ideally, WMP 11 should convert your song to WMA format for playback in PMPs & copy it with proper folder hierarchy & album art JPG in the memory card. Then when u go to play it in your phone it will play with album art showing. Is this happening? Ideally you need not copy the files manually via Windows Explorer & then the folder.jpg for album art. It should sync itself via WMP 11. 

It might copy the files with proper folder hierarchy in the root path of the memory card from where you need to copy the folders to the Music folder of memory card, but anyway..it should work this way with proper album tags & album art synced.

Also, is Megabass there in K850i?

3) Convert a Video to mp4 with the following settings

Resolution - 320X240
Video bitrate - 256 kbps
Audio Bitrate - 64Kbps
Frame rate - default of the original video

You can use any convertar for this, both 3gp & MP4 will do. Check whether it plays fine in full screen or not & if it does...check whether there are any frames skipping. The thing that I want to find out is whether it can jump to a particular time easily. Like if I play a video & suppose it is at 10 minute 23 seconds, then if I close the player, can i fast forward to the same time where I left.

4) Check one thing, like that PDF reader you PMed me. When u try to open a PDF file placed in the others folder, it asks many times "Allow to read/write", this is what I hate about JAVA apps & SE phones, is there any way to give that app permanent permission in K850i?

I tried that PDF reader in my K750i, it worked but something I hated was that I had to click on ok many times for the Java application to read the user date. This is something where Symbian Apps prevail, just "Ok" once & done.

If these things work, then K850>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Nokia N82 in all respect. Not only it's from Sony Ericsson I m a fanboy of , but also it looks better then N82.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 14, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> 1) I checked the website of Yahoo Go, it said support for K850i is coming soon, but good thing that at least it is coming to K850i. Just go to *in.get.go.yahoo.com to check whether K850i can use Yahoo Go right now or not.



ok if u go and search for that in indian site .. it will u that.. try us site..
*mobile.yahoo.com/go here u will have a side bar for putting ur phone no.. enter it.. and they will senda  link to ur phone ...(assuming u have GPRS)
download and enjoy..
i have installed it in my phone but its buggy .. coz its still in beta..



> 2) Connect your phone to the computer via the data cable & select either Mass Storage or Music Transfer mode depending on whichever works, then start WMP & wait for it to detect your phone or the memory card of Phone.
> 
> Once this is done, Go to Tools -> Options -> Device tab & select your memory card there. Then select "Convert media" & select 128 KBps bitrate with WMA. Then go to Sync tab of WMP & sync just one file which has an album art associated with it.
> 
> ...



wow thats a big request.. please give me some time iwill do it...

YES IT HAS MEGABASS !!!!!



> 3) Convert a Video to mp4 with the following settings
> 
> Resolution - 320X240
> Video bitrate - 256 kbps
> ...



U can convert with M3 video converter... yes it plays in full screenn

actually it has three option ..

1.)original size
2.)Full screen
3.)Auto fit

and yes u have resume function and now the D pad is ur FF, PLAY  , STOP ,


4) Check one thing, like that PDF reader you PMed me. When u try to open a PDF file placed in the others folder, it asks many times "Allow to read/write", this is what I hate about JAVA apps & SE phones, is there any way to give that app permanent permission in K850i?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 14, 2008)

> i have installed it in my phone but its buggy .. coz its still in beta..


 
My K750i is not supported *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/2.gif. But it works with K850i, Yipeee

See, whether it is SE or Nokia, JAVA apps are always limited by the JAVA heap size of the phone. It's 1 MB in K750i, while in symbian OS like N82, an application has 128 MB RAM to use



> YES IT HAS MEGABASS !!!!!


 
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif



> U can convert with M3 video converter... yes it plays in full screenn
> 
> actually it has three option ..
> 
> ...


 
I use riverpast to convert, that's not a problem. The thing is how good it plays. But like u said....looks I need to get my hands on K850i for testing purpose soon...

I was inclining towards W960i for my next phone, but it's very costly. Then came N82 but it's not a sexy looking phone, & now since K850i does it all....the decision is hard to make, K850i or W960i *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif...let's see it all depends on my budget.

Thax for all the help dude


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 14, 2008)

@naveen-so got hold of the cam as yet??

and turn off stereo widening in the music player..the sound quality is better that way....

@gx-go fr w960 if it permits..coz its the ultimate:  

btw welcome to the k850i fan club


----------



## krazzy (Jan 14, 2008)

@gx_saurav, just because K850i meets your requirements suddenly it is better than N82? How come? Now somebody here will say 1100 meets all my requirements, so 1100>>>>>>>>>N82. This does not make any sense.

@amd64_man2005, regarding my previous post about hazy pictures, if you are getting the impression that I hate SE and everything and anything related to it, then you're wrong. I own a W710i for the past 8 months. Would you expect me to buy a phone from a company that I hate? About K850i, its a good phone I know that. But a good camera phone, that I cannot accept. K750i had the best two megapixel camera better than any 2mpix camera from Nokia. Same about 3.2mpix cameras where K790i beats every 3.2mpix Nokia phone. But SE has lost the 5mpix camera round to all its competitors whether from Nokia, Samsung or even LG. The camera test from GSMArena proved this. It got the least votes while N95 8gb got the most votes. This is the reality, not the one you keep repeatin. Accept it and learn to live with it.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 14, 2008)

^^^ see mobile-review...k850 comes on top...try some other websites...sumwhere nokia cums last,se wins,...sumwhere samsung wins,se cums last...

tht doesnt mean tht k850 is a loser..just bcos the gsm guys dint use the right settings...

btw if u go thru my posts i have clearl stated...the k850 has a sensitive sensor and u need certain settings to gt the best picture...i have adjusted the settings and thereby get sum awesum pics..go to m flickr site and please point out sum hazy pics...and thne i will show u sum nokia pics...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 14, 2008)

krazyfrog. said:


> @gx_saurav, just because K850i meets your requirements suddenly it is better than N82? How come? Now somebody here will say 1100 meets all my requirements, so 1100>>>>>>>>>N82. This does not make any sense.


 
Well, for me atleast K850i is now better then N82. I do agree that feature wise N82 is better due to more RAM etc, but unless Nokia decides to release N82 in black colour, I prefer K850i.


----------



## krazzy (Jan 14, 2008)

@amd, GSMArena used the default settings on all phones. That is how devices are tested. And on default settings K850i produced comparatively worst shots. And the pics provided by naveen are hazy, especially the cycle pic. By changing the settings every cameras shots can be improved. Thats no big deal.

@gx, I know K850i is perfect for you but don't say things like N82 sux and all. Belive me it is an amazing device.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 14, 2008)

krazyfrog. said:


> @gx_saurav, just because K850i meets your requirements suddenly it is better than N82? How come? Now somebody here will say 1100 meets all my requirements, so 1100>>>>>>>>>N82. This does not make any sense.



come on .. dont just bash ..
he was expecting a phone to do his job neat and nice ... within the two phones .. and he regards.. K850 wins!!!



> @amd64_man2005, regarding my previous post about hazy pictures, if you are getting the impression that I hate SE and everything and anything related to it, then you're wrong. I own a W710i for the past 8 months. Would you expect me to buy a phone from a company that I hate? About K850i, its a good phone I know that. But a good camera phone, that I cannot accept. K750i had the best two megapixel camera better than any 2mpix camera from Nokia. Same about 3.2mpix cameras where K790i beats every 3.2mpix Nokia phone. But SE has lost the 5mpix camera round to all its competitors whether from Nokia, Samsung or even LG. The camera test from GSMArena proved this. It got the least votes while N95 8gb got the most votes. This is the reality, not the one you keep repeatin. Accept it and learn to live with it.




well well well.....

i think u dont know certain things here..
ok i owned k750 very soon it got launched.. and same to k800(remember k800 is not released in india , oinly 790)

and i know about all the phones u talk about..
remmebr first .. all SE phones which are landmark launches such as k750 , k800 and now k850 are and were with buggy Firmware in the begining...

eg : k800 

R1CB001
R1CC002
R1CD001
R1CE001
R1CF001
R1ED001
R1EG001
R1EJ001
R1GB001
R1JC002
R1JG001
R1KC001
R1KG001
R8BA024- Latest one

i have nearly went thru all the firmwares...
i knew how k800 faired in the initial firmware nad came the best in the way...

And also please have it in mind.. amny reviews on the net were carried with BETA K850 phone and not the final release... 

and also remember k850 doesnt have any hardware flaws.. ie the real thing...

K850 will bethe best 5 MP cam phone given few firmware...(i am not saying this coz i own.. i know SE .. coz i have been using it for nearly 4 years...)


*any other question ?????????*

@ GX... better go for K850 itself... there is no difference with W960 more over opting K850 will give u 5 MP cam...

anyway its ur choice..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 14, 2008)

^^^^dude..w960 is uiq and is the best music phone ever....and 8 gb..even i would have opted fr tht if i was a bit cheap.. 

@ krazy-well dude...nokias manual settings are a piece of ****..if u have tried it..u will kno tht they actually provide no difference.....even all the reviews say so...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 14, 2008)

See, if I get filthy rich then obviously I will go with W960i as it is the best for me. Nothing beats the touch screen & 8 GB HD in it. But if not, then K850i is juicy after today's discussion. N82 is not for me now as K850i "looks" much better & sexy.

By the way, I found a really detailed review of K850i UI


----------



## krazzy (Jan 14, 2008)

@naveen, i'm not bashing. You didn't understand what I wanted to say. gx said K850i rox and N82 sux. I can understand he was happy and all because K850i met all his needs. But why N82 sux? And about the firmwares, even N82 is on its first firmware, still it produces better shots. So if we follow your logic, both phones will keep getting better with every firmware. But would't N82 still be ahead?

@amd, which reviews are you talking about? I haven't read any such reviews. And believe me I read a lot of them. The new N-Series phones provide more setting than you can ever use. And they all work.

Thats it. Thats probably my last post in this thread. You guys can continue your little party. Btw naveen good review.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 14, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> ^^^^dude..w960 is uiq and is the best music phone ever....and 8 gb..even i would have opted fr tht if i was a bit cheap..



ya .. but for me 2 gb card would do the job... even if i have 8 gb.. wher e do i get all songs and willt take a life time to listen to it..
anyway i would keep movies.. but how much time i will seen it again and again..
please dont take be wrong amd64.. its just my opinion..and walkman ...is same that of k850 except it has SenseMe feature.. (which i have mentioned in the review..)

again its just my view..



> @ krazy-well dude...nokias manual settings are a piece of ****..if u have tried it..u will kno tht they actually provide no difference.....even all the reviews say so...




i just wonder even with carl zeis lens.. they would match SE`s cam quality...

all over thw world ... people see the small size pic(photo taken) of these phone .. but nobody ever want to see it enlarged....

perfect eg:

LEFT SIDE IS K850  / RIGHT SIDE N95​*img.gsmarena.com/vv/reviewsimg/n95-vs-k850/crops/gsmarena_crop_005.jpg

these are 100 % crop of full %MP photo from each each phones...

but if u see it in condensed , thuimbnail form.. all will think Right side is better....



so SE is always better than NOKIA... and with just simple Java platform .. it gives symbian a heck ofa day


----------



## yogi7272 (Jan 14, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> ^^^ see mobile-review...k850 comes on top...try some other websites...sumwhere nokia cums last,se wins,...sumwhere samsung wins,se cums last...
> 
> tht doesnt mean tht k850 is a loser..just bcos the gsm guys dint use the right settings...
> 
> btw if u go thru my posts i have clearl stated...the k850 has a sensitive sensor and u need certain settings to gt the best picture...i have adjusted the settings and thereby get sum awesum pics..go to m flickr site and please point out sum hazy pics...and thne i will show u sum nokia pics...



dude .. why u hell burnt on proving k850i is better than n82 .. u can say so only when u have both the phones and compare the same shot taken by both in the same environment ..

the mobile review have not compared n82 and k850i .. 

if u find k850i to fulfill ur requirements then great . that does not make n82 a bad phone ..

anyways had this debate earlier too . no point in it ..

have u checked this link ..-- *www.phonearena.com/htmls/GSM-Cameraphone-Comparison-Q4-2007-review-r_1889.html


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 14, 2008)

ok somewhere in the middle it got started.. lets all stop this nokia- se fight...

ok amd64.. have u tries Xpic story.. kinda slideshow?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 14, 2008)

^^^ dont take me wrong guys..i m not trying to prove anyone wrong..its just that sum peaple are bent on saying tht the k850 has worse standards without even having a glimpse of it.....things have changed guys with newer and better firmwares...and off course..manual settings

@krazy-k850 beat the **** out of the n95..and the n82 only outperfrms it in the flash business...soo..got me??

but i find tht completely baseless..

as per ur phonearena review..they say tht the k850 takes 7-8 secs to save a picture..thts enuf..i dont want to read it any longer..either they are using abroken version of the k850 or dunno..no comments..

my point is...has anyone here actually tried ne of the nokia 5 mp phones..or neun has tried the k850??..in this forum we have enuf 5 mp users...y not run a shootout??
the guys can choose the winner


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 14, 2008)

Naveen, what was the cost of this phone?


----------



## yogi7272 (Jan 14, 2008)

shoot out can be worthwhile only when we meet and click pictures of the same object at the same time .. then only a good comparision can be done ..

i own n82 .. i am in for a shootout ..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 14, 2008)

sorry everyun if i have hurt ur sentiments.i am not a fanboy or nething..but i dont like peaple bashing up SE without ne reason...

@naveen-yep dude..its uber cool....i like the happy thing..its sweet... 
btw do u have the equalizer bug too??.....i mean the one where the manual settings are set to default with change in album??


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 14, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:
			
		

> @krazy-k850 beat the **** out of the n95..and the n82 only outperfrms it in the flash business...soo..got me??


 
Don't say it like this, although I like K850i but OS wise I still say N82 is better. They both have there own user set.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 14, 2008)

^^^^ no dude...i dont like it when peaple without using the phone start giving stupid comments.if u cant appreciate a product at least dont try to degrade it...


newaz choro..i got my k850 fr 20.2 k..but i heard nw it can evn be bought fr 19k in sum parts..i m from kolkata btw


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 14, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Naveen, what was the cost of this phone?



20-22k may vary...


----------



## the.kaushik (Jan 14, 2008)

bro am planning to change my n80i.. after seeing this phone a bit confused which one to go for n95 8gb or k850.. tell me one thing.. is this the best picture that can be taken by this camera.. i feel its not that good or may be lighting condition can be made better 
And pls post some videos in evening under bulb or tubelight and one in daylight.. whats the video recording fps? 



gx_saurav said:


> Don't say it like this, although I like K850i but OS wise I still say N82 is better. They both have there own user set.


Same for me also.. staying without an OS..   am confused what to take.. i want to take this month only


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 15, 2008)

Well, if you can live with the looks of N82, then go for it. You won't regret it.


----------



## the.kaushik (Jan 15, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Well, if you can live with the looks of N82, then go for it. You won't regret it.



Did you replied me.. then i cant think of that phone.. i dont like its structure personally though its features is good!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 15, 2008)

@ kaushik-dude chk my flckr section..u will find some good pics there...the lens is a bti sensitive..but will gt better with handling... 

i personally think u should go for the n82 or the n95 coz u come frm a nokia background..but changes are always welcome...have a blast..

p.s.-if u can livw without a 5 mp cam..try the w960...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 15, 2008)

W960i is also very good, not everyone needs a high end cam & 3.2 MP is also a lot for a mobile phone. Its symbian OS so has it's own benefits.


----------



## the.kaushik (Jan 15, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> W960i is also very good, not everyone needs a high end cam & 3.2 MP is also a lot for a mobile phone. Its symbian OS so has it's own benefits.


Bro have you used the SE symbian OS mobiles.. If not and if you like symbian os then you just need to give a try  .. In my life the biggest mistake was buying p1i..  I was litterely pissed off with the complicated mobile menu system.. i use symbian os from the days of 6600 and older.. but when i tried to access this mobile it was just UN EASY.For a month of use also i was not comfortable... thats all.i sold it out in national market of Bangalore. I promised i will use 3310  but no by any chance SE symbian UIQ.. 



amd64_man2005 said:


> @ kaushik-dude chk my flckr section..u will find some good pics there...the lens is a bti sensitive..but will gt better with handling...
> 
> i personally think u should go for the n82 or the n95 coz u come frm a nokia background..but changes are always welcome...have a blast..
> 
> p.s.-if u can livw without a 5 mp cam..try the w960...



whers your flickr link dude?


----------



## hellgate (Jan 15, 2008)

^^^  i'll suggest u to buy the N95 8GB if u think u can manage without the N82's Xenon flash.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 15, 2008)

*flickr.com/photos/22704892@N04/


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 15, 2008)

the.kaushik said:


> Bro have you used the SE symbian OS mobiles.. If not and if you like symbian os then you just need to give a try  .. In my life the biggest mistake was buying p1i..  I was litterely pissed off with the complicated mobile menu system.. i use symbian os from the days of 6600 and older.. but when i tried to access this mobile it was just UN EASY.For a month of use also i was not comfortable... thats all.i sold it out in national market of Bangalore. I promised i will use 3310  but no by any chance SE symbian UIQ..



dont blame the p1i .. blame the symbian.. its sybian platform phone..

this is not the best pic the phone can take...

coz we are just are kiddies... comapared to the kings... 


go >>>*www.esato.com/board/viewtopic.php?topic=156144

if P.s dont like symbian ... coz .. i can do stuff nearly on SE... 
like even i have  FTP client for my SE,
messenger
broswer
PDF reader
FLASH PLAYER ( Exclusive with K850 .. hail to netfront browser )
Excel files
Hide the folder
Flash wallpaper
MOTION SENSING... ( u should have played marble madness)
Faster UI ( faster than N series)


i think i more comfy with thi s.. and another thing .. dont have to worry about viruses.... (who knows when a N series will be affected by a virus..)

thats why i said....

SE is closing in on Nokia... a
and with sony in the background .. i think SE has edge over the technology than anyother comapany...

sorry if it smells like a fanboyish speech..

i like nokia for varied Apps... thats... all .. 

i dont want to hurt anyones feeling .. this is just my opinion..

ok kausik... if u want to give  a second try for SE .. go for K850/W960

Choice is urs..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 15, 2008)

hey naveen??..

do u have the equalizer bug??
and hws the menu bug in the media player??
also did ya gt a hold of the phone settings??


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 15, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> hey naveen??..
> 
> do u have the equalizer bug??
> and hws the menu bug in the media player??
> also did ya gt a hold of the phone settings??




no i dont have the eq bug .. it remebers mine...

wht menu bug???

getting hold of it... slowly but since i have been using the SE for years... its a piece of cake...

andalso working with the three soft keys is a absolute DELIGHT....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 15, 2008)

hmm..then only th 029 firmware has that bug....

ooh sorry..i meant hows the menu speed now??


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 15, 2008)

r u still on 029 ??? update it man...

menu speed... actually it was slower with prev firmware.. but did a master reset as told by in esato.. and its speeds is better... but waiting for more improvement in the upcoming updates...

how do u protect the back surface... i cant hink of removing the factory plastic sheet.. scared of scratches...any idea.. pls dont suggest crystal case or plastic pouch.. they make phone some crap


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 15, 2008)

it cant be saved...i already have a few scratches on it..nuthin doing...  

but its nt tht noticable neway...evn i dnt like the idea of a cover or nething...

has the update cum on seus as yet?

m a bit sceptical coz in esato sum guys have had flash sync issues with this firmware


----------



## Pathik (Jan 15, 2008)

@kaushik get a n95 8gb or a n82. They pawn a k850 neday wen it comes to REAL features.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 15, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> it cant be saved...i already have a few scratches on it..nuthin doing...
> 
> but its nt tht noticable neway...evn i dnt like the idea of a cover or nething...
> 
> ...



planning to het it to some reflector  shop and paste a screen sticker just as we do in car`s.... the back cover is rich.... u cant protect thatsurface...

ya check SEUS or FOTA... p.s FOTA is fast and easy.. just took me 1.4MB to update to latest firmware...

forget esato .. those people describe phones as if thatsthe worst phone ever.. but look at plankgatan.. photos.... they are awesome..



Pathik said:


> @kaushik get a n95 8gb or a n82. They pawn a k850 neday wen it comes to REAL features.




i dont get u ???
wht is pawn and neday...????


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 15, 2008)

hey dont do tht..it will cover the light sensor and ur pictures will go kaput...if there is nething close to the light sensor..the pics will come out bad...u havent removed the cover yet??

that explains y the pics are coming out a bit dark

btw my flickr page is updated..check the new uns..

and yea..plank is awesum..have u checked gerban's pics??


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 15, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> hey dont do tht..it will cover the light sensor and ur pictures will go kaput...if there is nething close to the light sensor..the pics will come out bad...u havent removed the cover yet??
> 
> that explains y the pics are coming out a bit dark
> 
> ...




ya i will make sure ... those arent covered///

i have to say yesterday i took a photo with the plastiuc cover removed .. and yes the pics came wonderful....



psure delighted see ur album.. will check it out..

*www.dawnofthefly.com/


downnload this flashlite game and enjoy..

i am again amazed...

so now u have a whole range of flashlite games from nokia to play with..

so enjoy ...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 15, 2008)

^^^cool man...

but as the k850 supports flash lite 2..do u think that further firmware upgrades will upgrade it to flash lite 3??

t wi am currently having the operation failed prob on my phone...will have to get it reflashed...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 15, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> ^^^cool man...
> 
> but as the k850 supports flash lite 2..do u think that further firmware upgrades will upgrade it to flash lite 3??
> 
> t wi am currently having the operation failed prob on my phone...will have to get it reflashed...




firmwares can bring many option 

best example is bringing in AUTO FOCUS for W810 when it didnthave it when itwas launched...

and please do update ur phone ... 

and try to master reset the phone.. the operation failed will get solved.. 

wht connection u have ???


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 15, 2008)

i have vodaphone kolkata...

i m trying to update through FOTA but the phone keeps saying cannot download update...so will try later..

well once the phone crashes and the sms opton was showing operation failed..after a master reset it was ok but the games and applications folder does not change irrelevant of the no of resets..


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 15, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> i have vodaphone kolkata...
> 
> i m trying to update through FOTA but the phone keeps saying cannot download update...so will try later..
> 
> well once the phone crashes and the sms opton was showing operation failed..after a master reset it was ok but the games and applications folder does not change irrelevant of the no of resets..



vodophone branded?? is vodafone giving out branded ones??? in india???

I WILL NEVER DO THAT MISTAKE.. (sorry to say) 
BUYING A BRANDED ONE...
they will modify the os .. according to thier taste .. 
and also will reduce certain features..

if possible get a generic version...
they are always better...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 15, 2008)

arre no yaar..in india u dont get branded ones...

i thgt u asked me for my connection...lol

yea downloaded th update and is now working fine..will do a master reset as it is a bit on the slower side....

and the operation failerd error is stil there..


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey Naveen, when I go to the Sony Ericsson India webpage, it says that K850i comes with some sort of media manager. Now, due to MTP Protocol support it can easily sync with WMP11 but what is this media manager? Can u post a list of all applications & if possible some screenshots u got with the phone in the CD.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 15, 2008)

@amd64 dude it isnt very safe to use fota in india.. The gprs sux.. It ll take an eternity to download the updates and if there is any network prob or fone reboot then u may hav to say bye bye to ur fone.. Rather update using seus on pc only.

@navin just a 1.4mb update?? Do they split the updates in small parts over fota??


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 15, 2008)

^^^cant realy call it a firmware update..just a teeny weeny bug remover..nothin gr8..the major firmware is scheduled to be out on the 20th..


----------



## krazzy (Jan 15, 2008)

Oops! Guess i'll have to post here after all!
@naveen, W810i had auto-focus since its launch. Auto focus is dependent on hardware. Firmware updates can't add it to your phone.

@Pathik, fota is very safe. You just have to make sure your battery is sufficiently charged. The phone first downloads the firmware and then starts the update. The firmware files are very small (dunno how). If you have EDGE then it only takes a short while. Most of the time is taken by the phone to update itself. The best part is with fota is that all your data in phone memory is preserved and nothing is deleted. I had once done it when I had MO. But with NOP i'm not able to do it.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 15, 2008)

Pathik said:


> @amd64 dude it isnt very safe to use fota in india.. The gprs sux.. It ll take an eternity to download the updates and if there is any network prob or fone reboot then u may hav to say bye bye to ur fone.. Rather update using seus on pc only.
> 
> @navin just a 1.4mb update?? Do they split the updates in small parts over fota??




pathik no its totally safe...

coz in FOTA it downloads just like u donload a app/// after it gets completed only it restrats the phone and makes changes..

yes its 1.4 MB .. it changes only the files which are tweaked or modifiwed...

..
@GX.. media manager is just like Itunes for ipod.. for transferring files... nice app..
screen shot...


*img134.imageshack.us/img134/3903/mediamanaegerxd9.th.jpg


Apps given are..

Pc suite
Acrobat Reader
Quick time
Media Manager
Drivers
and other apps..

will post referring the CD

Even i thought FOTA is not safe .. but tried it .. and it was awesome..
SE in this regard is great...

Do give atry..
Dont worry.. at anytime u can Do a SEUS ...



krazyfrog. said:


> Oops! Guess i'll have to post here after all!
> @naveen, W810i had auto-focus since its launch. Auto focus is dependent on hardware. Firmware updates can't add it to your phone.
> 
> @Pathik, fota is very safe. You just have to make sure your battery is sufficiently charged. The phone first downloads the firmware and then starts the update. The firmware files are very small (dunno how). If you have EDGE then it only takes a short while. Most of the time is taken by the phone to update itself. The best part is with fota is that all your data in phone memory is preserved and nothing is deleted. I had once done it when I had MO. But with NOP i'm not able to do it.




no , AF was not on the launch.. my roommate bought it.. (actually three of my friends..) .. i know it .. coz i had k750.... ewhich had AF...

And at the Firmware update only they included it..


for the second part of ur reply.. its totally true..8)


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 15, 2008)

Hmm...Media Manager looks nice, although I still prefer individual apps as I have more control on the settings & configs etc. Post a review of Media Manager too....


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 15, 2008)

Amd64 can u post a video ... ???

Gx when are u gona buy the phone dude??

Medi Managaer is good.. but since i am seriuosly not familiar with this sync .. and oither option .. i sont know how i will write a review..

but if possible i will write one.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 15, 2008)

yea sure..will post one soon...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 15, 2008)

Thnks ...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice review there  The best thing about firmware and upgrade has to be FOTA. Nicely implemented. Just hope most of the bugs are fixed, I guess I'll be buying it in a month or two.

Btw, W810i always had autofocus. This is coz, as krazy said, autofocus is a hardware thing. A hydraulic mechanism is implemented in the camera lens to move it to and fro. Those phones which do not haf AF do not haf a lens with the hydraulic mechanism.

You frenz prolly had mistakenlly turned off AF and after an update it was enabled, by default.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 15, 2008)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbK2Z0VmkKY

video..not in the best of conditiosn tho


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 15, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Nice review there  The best thing about firmware and upgrade has to be FOTA. Nicely implemented. Just hope most of the bugs are fixed, I guess I'll be buying it in a month or two.
> 
> Btw, W810i always had autofocus. This is coz, as krazy said, autofocus is a hardware thing. A hydraulic mechanism is implemented in the camera lens to move it to and fro. Those phones which do not haf AF do not haf a lens with the hydraulic mechanism.
> 
> You frenz prolly had mistakenlly turned off AF and after an update it was enabled, by default.



well this is wht i know...

k810 as we all know is based on the platform/hardware of k750...

but initially when it got launched that feature was nopt activated.. mainly becoz they didnt want to make it a 2 MP cam phone and decrease the sale of k750....

but at the end they activated it ..

please post reply if i am wrong..
this is wht i know


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 15, 2008)

No naveen. All phones with AF support were activated right from the factory. None was locked


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 15, 2008)

Lol,W810i with no AF.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey, don't upload the video on YouTube, conversion to flash reduces the quality further. Just upload it on rapidshare.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 15, 2008)

ya just send the file.. so that all can see the real quality..

no intital.. i mean early phones.. (within 2-3 months of a lunch) phones werent having  AF...

coz my room mate got the phone and was scolding me since i had AF that time..(k750)..
but at the time i changed to k800... he updated the phone and got AF...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 15, 2008)

Hm.ok guys.btw ths msg is frm the k850.using the netfront browser.its awesum guys.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 15, 2008)

ohh... thats great..

try opera mini 4 version 10031

its good

off topic :
does anyone have tries the inbuiilt opera bookmark(beta)


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 15, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> no intital.. i mean early phones.. (within 2-3 months of a lunch) phones werent having AF...
> 
> coz my room mate got the phone and was scolding me since i had AF that time..(k750)..
> but at the time i changed to k800... he updated the phone and got AF...


 
No, wrong. K850i, W810i had autofocus from day 1. Autofocus cannot be implemented in software or firmware. It is a hardware feature



amd64_man2005 said:


> Hm.ok guys.btw ths msg is frm the k850.using the netfront browser.its awesum guys.


.

Push the spacebar key after each full stop


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 15, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> No, wrong. K850i, W810i had autofocus from day 1. Autofocus cannot be implemented in software or firmware. It is a hardware feature
> 
> .
> 
> Push the spacebar key after each full stop



still no one is getting my ppoint...

i agree its a hardware stuff...
but SE has the ability to turn it on or off thru Frimware...

all i am saying  is they didnt turn it on on the first place when it was launched purely coz they wanted it to be a Walkman phone.. not K series pphone ..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 15, 2008)

^^^ No navin. It was enabled all the while. In no phone did SE haf AF and disable it. Thats for sure


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 15, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> i agree its a hardware stuff...
> but SE has the ability to turn it on or off thru Frimware
> 
> all i am saying is they didnt turn it on on the first place when it was launched purely coz they wanted it to be a Walkman phone.. not K series pphone ..


 
Ok first, how do u know this, & 2nd...as far as I remembar W810i had auto focus from day 1. What's the point of giving hardware support for autofocus when they were not going to enable it.

Sony Can add features with firmware update, but trust me...releasing a new Phone hardware is better business wise then relesing updates for existing hardware


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 15, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Ok first, how do u know this, & 2nd...as far as I remembar W810i had auto focus from day 1. What's the point of giving hardware support for autofocus when they were not going to enable it.
> 
> Sony Can add features with firmware update, but trust me...releasing a new Phone hardware is better business wise then relesing updates for existing hardware




as i said ... the hardware is same... thats why...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 15, 2008)

soo hws it goin with the phone nw??..

like the lighting effects??

wat card do u use???

and how do u rate the sound quality??..i think its amazing


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 15, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> as i said ... the hardware is same... thats why...


 
Wait, K750i hardware is not the same as W810i dude.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 15, 2008)

no it is...

w810 is based on k750 hardware..AFAIK


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 15, 2008)

^^^dude..mixing up w800 with k750...


----------



## krazzy (Jan 15, 2008)

K750i W800i and W810i are basically same phones with small differences. Their cameras are absolutely the same. Also naveen if you don't believe us, go check your friends W810i. It'll have the words 'AF' printed below the lens which stands for auto-focus. Now tell me if it didn't had auto focus when it was launched, how come it has AF printed on it???


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 15, 2008)

^^^w810i has a different build..thts y the k750 could be flashed into the w800 and not the w810..and yea..it had autoocus for certain..cummon let us drop the  topic

its a thread fr the SE king the k850i...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 15, 2008)

oooppps  .. yes sorry its w800


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 15, 2008)

^^^ lol


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 15, 2008)

Yipeeee...that Media Manager works with my K750i too. I installed it & connected my K750i, it detected my phone after which I just dragged some files, which it dumped to my root folder of memory card. Things are not working though....like the converted music doesn't play

*img183.imageshack.us/img183/1788/mediamanagerfk8.jpg


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 15, 2008)

new firmware scheduled to be out on the 20th..hopefully it will rock k850


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 16, 2008)

ya .. hopefully i think i SHOULD BRING IN some performance update....


----------



## yogi7272 (Jan 16, 2008)

dude , does ur k850i has  "on"  option for flash 

se should provide that in next firmware ..


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 16, 2008)

yogi7272 said:


> dude , does ur k850i has  "on"  option for flash
> 
> se should provide that in next firmware ..



wht is on option ..regarding  flash..here are the option

AUTO
FULL FLASH
OFF

and needless to say dedicated key...

anyother question???


----------



## yogi7272 (Jan 16, 2008)

on means u can force the xenon flash .. instead of leaving it on auto mode to choose whether to force it or not ? some times it helps even if the lighting is pretty decent to force xenon ...get it ..

n82 has . on . off, auto & red eye removal ..


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 16, 2008)

yogi7272 said:


> on means u can force the xenon flash .. instead of leaving it on auto mode to choose whether to force it or not ? some times it helps even if the lighting is pretty decent to force xenon ...get it ..
> 
> n82 has . on . off, auto & red eye removal ..




sorry it also has red eye... better than nokia...

yes u can force the flash.. but u should be knowing the lighting tof the place or else everything will go worst .. independent of the phone used..


----------



## yogi7272 (Jan 16, 2008)

sorry it also has red eye... better than nokia...

ya ya .. i dude .i know that ..(se better than nokia )  hee hee... u just did not get the point ..   anyways continue with ur k850i affair ..


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 16, 2008)

wht r u tryiong to say ???


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 16, 2008)

@yogi...check the pics i have taken and compare wih other 5 mp phones..tht too is far than perfect conditions...and in a few dayz naveen  will start bombshells as wel... 

btw...
does ur n82 have a stabilizer??an led flash??spot and normal focussing??i can go on and on about this...

btw wat does ur red eye do?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 16, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> @yogi...check the pics i have taken and compare wih other 5 mp phones..tht too is far than perfect conditions...and in a few dayz naveen  will start bombshells as wel...
> 
> btw...
> does ur n82 have a stabilizer??an led flash??spot and normal focussing??i can go on and on about this...
> ...




well said !!!!


----------



## invisiblex1 (Jan 17, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> wht r u tryiong to say ???



N82 is made of steel plate
look at video *www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNlDv2UCL1M&feature=related
but looks good 

N82 is very dim display compare
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiFiyCdNHio&feature=related


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 17, 2008)

No its not made of steel.i have read in another forum..

What i found recently...continuation of my review.
The display brightness changes campfini to the surrounding lighting..so if you are in outside and sunny the display jumps in to show brighter since its tft screen..and vice versa in night...

Another thing is it remembers all the video last seen time.. To you can resume the video where you left..


Multi tasking is piece of cake...

Search songs with smart search...

Well battery is amazing..did charge on saturday and made calls for 1.5 hrs..66 messages...20 plus photo's say video..played songs..used gprs.. And today only it showed that it had 19%...
Awesome...
But in between made few song transfer's from system using usb..may be little charging may be done..but on the whole..battery is too good...more than enough for nerd's for two full day use of all the features...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 17, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> Another thing is it remembers all the video last seen time.. To you can resume the video where you left..


 
All symbian phones have these, good thing it's also in SE


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 17, 2008)

Ya nice to see..
What have you planned GX?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 18, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> Ya nice to see..
> What have you planned GX?


 
Let me manage some money first yaar.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 18, 2008)

Ok..
Another thing i found is email client which is inbuilt is working flawless.. I got my gmail email's into my inbox..and the layoutu is also nice..
GX...good luck..bro.

And i forgot to mention..
The three touch sensitive keys glow is the night..just like radium dial in watches..very cool..


----------



## invisiblex1 (Jan 18, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Let me manage some money first yaar.


chori kar


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 18, 2008)

Guys is album art is stored within the song or come along with the folder?


----------



## nish_higher (Jan 18, 2008)

^depends..some of the songs had it inside the folder while the ones which i ripped using sound forge and inbuilt database searcher (i have original SF9) were without any jpegs.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 18, 2008)

Is there a way to get all the album art to the songs inbuilt.?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 18, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> Another thing i found is email client which is inbuilt is working flawless.. I got my gmail email's into my inbox..and the layoutu is also nice..


 
If you r using pay-per-kb GPRS like me then set the phone EMail client to download only the headers.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 18, 2008)

@naveen-yea u can..when u sync thru windows media player jus set the album art to thr album by downloading it..and then sync the songs..the songs are with he album art...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 18, 2008)

invisiblex1 said:


> chori kar


 
How much will I get for Arya's Macbook in Chor Baazar 



> Is there a way to get all the album art to the songs inbuilt.?


 
This is why I told u to use WMP11....have a look at my library of WMP 11, all songs are properly tagged & have album art. If using the MTP protocol I use WMP11 to sync WMA/MP3 songs with K850i, it will copy the song as well as album art to the phone by making folders automatically.

*img247.imageshack.us/img247/5687/snag0000wq9.jpg


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 18, 2008)

Awesome.even i tried it but is there a way to update the info for mass songs instead of one..and also is there a way to automatically update the lib when a music folder is added?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 18, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> is there a way to automatically update the lib when a music folder is added?


 
Add folders to "watch folders" in WMP Preference.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 19, 2008)

Will try. Any app to get artist info and album art?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 19, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> Will try. Any app to get artist info and album art?


 
Add a song to WMP11, right click on it while connected to internet & select, get album info


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 19, 2008)

Ya but i have do that for each and every album..i have many album..and getting info is too time takin..thats why i asked..is there any app to do this..


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 19, 2008)

Once again... Photoshop CS3 Extended.. please


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 19, 2008)

Why giga is banned?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 20, 2008)

K850i is the new K750i in name & fame. I just completed reading the full report on the A200 platform, just like K750i was the first one with A100 platform, k850i is first one with A200 platform which makes it just like K750i a very efficient buy.

I was able to try a K850i in my own hands yesterday, I really liked those 3 buttons below the LCD which gives an illusion that I m touching the touch screen LCD *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif

The D-Pad is awkward but I can manage, will need some time adjusting, most important thing I liked was the gallery feature & the fact that I was running Opera Mini & MOrange at the same time...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks GX for that tiny quick review..
Well br i said this phone is all for night..take it in dark..the three small touch buttons glow... And the keypad illumination is just awesome!
Added to it..the screen automatically adjusts the brightness according to the surrounding amount of light.. 
Yes the d pad is hard but as  i said earlier..on the long run for chronic msg.ing ...this will take all the beat... 
P.s i didnt like k800's design...
But this phone is cute...at times i just used to SIGHT it..

Anyway do give a long try next time you get a hold of it..
And forgot to say...i think this phone supports..wlan..,
Please someone confirm..
@amd64
Dude today is 20...are you sure today is the day for that firmware release..have been trying fota from midnight..in vain


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 20, 2008)

yea man..today is the da..try seus..fota updates come in late..but i think they will provide fr the uk frst...so wait till nite..

naveen..i saw ur post at esato..nt happy??


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 20, 2008)

Ya i posted today...what is your id there..amd?
But what i said there is on big thing , a nice firmware update will solve it...
Have you seen other things what i mentiode in above post's?
And man the camera is awesome..today only i removed the plastic cover.... Now the photos are awesome.. .really superb..please do reply here if the update is available..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 20, 2008)

yea sure..my screen name is se_dude...

and dnt worry...they cant remove the musc player..tht as crap..lol


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 20, 2008)

Ya i know...
They cant remove music player..but guys at esato some of them are seriously weird ones...
Ok leave it..
All am thinking is today's firmware update..it seems many are waiting for this...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 21, 2008)

How is the new firmware?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 22, 2008)

Not yet released..it is supposed to be the big performance enhancing firmware...
Many are eagerly waiting..
Still nothing...hope it comes by end of this month..


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 23, 2008)

To all k850 users.. new firmware is out ...here is wht iyts got in it




> *R1EA031
> - Released on EMMA 15/02/08
> - Released on SEUS starting 21/2/08
> 
> ...





so better update this .. if u have any question on how to .. just ask here .. i will guide u .. 

thnks ..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 23, 2008)

hehe..dude..liking it??..
m loving it..

hows the sound now??


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 25, 2008)

sorry .. gprs died few days back.. rechargfed today...


phone is very responsive ....and soubd is really great...

menu is fast..
mediaplayer is fast..
image effect is really awesome..
everythin is fine now ....


----------

